# [Heisec] Hotmail: Gehackte Accounts von Kontakten melden



## Newsfeed (15 Juli 2011)

Wenn man plötzlich vom besten Kumpel mit Spam bombardiert wird, kann man mit einem Klick auf "Mein Freund wurde gehackt" dazu beitragen, dass der kompromittierte Account überprüft wird.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

